# Hello everyone



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

hi everybody i am new to the forum and was wondering if anyone owned a oceanic 29 gal biocube? I put one on layaway at my lfs with the stand and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for the product and what i can do to keep it running the way it should when i brought it home after i set it up.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Welcome.. follow the mantufacters instructions. keep you water quailty high as this will help you keep a healthy tank.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Welcome aboard Josie! 
I don't have that nanoreef but will be happy to give advice if you have any specific questions. Basically just make good decisions from here forward is the best advice you could get now. Also patience is Rule #1! Stock the tank slowly, make adjustments slowly, etc. 
Hope you enjoy the forum and looking forward to reading about your experiences and questions.


----------



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

well i have been doing the hobby for almost a year but i had to start over cause i moved but then we moved back so i have to start all over again. the bio cube was going to be my next project that is why i wanted to get feedback on it for the heads up.


----------



## atlantic reefer (Jun 26, 2008)

Welcome to the boards Josie. 

The only problem with the bio-cube that i can think of is that it is hard to find a good skimmer for it (if you decide to use a skimmer). Other than that just keeping up with water changes and changing filter media you should be good. You may need an extra powerhead or two for additional movement if you go with coral. 

HTH


----------



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

got the protein skimmer for the bio cube where can i find a good power head that isn't going to cost me an arm and a leg.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

aquaclear and hydor make some good stuff for good price


----------



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

got a specific link? I'll just do a search.


----------



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

should i just make a sump for the bio cube because there is no way i am going to be able to fit that filter on the bio cube and close the lid. but if i do that it defeats the purpose of extra flow. uh frustrating but i will find a way.


----------



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

never mind I did a search and found some that will fit perfect. thanks to everyone for the great advice and you will be hearing from me with updates and more questions to help this hobbyist. TTFN


----------



## atlantic reefer (Jun 26, 2008)

So what did you decide to go with?


----------



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

Water Pumps & Wavemakers: Hydor Koralia Water Circulation Pumps

here's the link. i might get two if the one isn't enough.


----------



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

they came out with a new protein skimmer for the nano i'm getting but i think i am going to stick with the one i have till my budget gets a little more flexible.

here's the protein skimmer i have: Oceanic Systems | Products | BioCube Protein Skimmer

here is the new and improve one: SR3 Protein Skimmer for Oceanic BioCube, New Fish Items | Pet Solutions


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Cultivated Coral has better pricing on them - and are a sponsor here on Aquarium Forum! 
Check out their pricing: 
Cultivated Coral


----------



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

now i purchased the salt to make my mix. The Red Sea salt. is that salt a really good salt to mix and I forgot how much salt to use when making the mix. if i remember right it is 1/2 a cup of salt for each gallon of RO water. I heard of people using regular sea salt you buy at a store and that mix is 1 cup for each 5 gallons of RO water. Is that just as good or should i just stick with the salt that is made for aquariums like the red sea salt i bought?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

You will be successful if you make good decisions early on. 
Thats rule #2. Rule #1 is patience. 
Do you have a hydrometer to test the salt level?


----------



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

no i don't.


----------



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

when i get one what should the readings be and how do i use one. when i started the last tank i had it didn't do do well because i didn't know as much as i know now which isn't much. but i do have a little knowledge.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Ya thats what we're here for, no worries.. 
It's a plastic device that holds water. First follow the directions on the salt mix to mix the amount you need. Run it in a bucket or whatever container you are using with the water and a pump so its totally mixed up. Then dip the hydrometer in the water and fill it to the line. It will have a swing that floats up and gives a reading, you want the salt level somewhere between 1.023 or 1.025, like in that range for a reef. Many people have great success at 1.025 when keeping live corals... fish you can have it slightly less salty. When you fill the device to the line with water, tap it on the side of the bucket to make sure there are no air bubbles sticking to the swing, otherwise those would give you an inaccurate reading. Here's what they look like:


----------



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

ok what do i do if the readings are to high or to low?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Too high you will need to add more freshwater too low, simply add more salt. Either adjustment you will need to wait till its all mixed up again and then take another reading and adjust accordingly again, if needed. Usually takes one or two adjustments before you hit the nail on the head.


----------



## atlantic reefer (Jun 26, 2008)

I agree with all that has been said recently, also Koralia (spelling) is a pretty decent powerhead and the newer skimmer looks like it would perform alot better than the older one. Based on the measurements of the new one, another skimmer that I have heard alot of people reccomend for alot nano tanks is the Tunze DOC Skimmer 9002. The only thing is the height of skimmer - it may be a little short.

9002.000 Nano DOC Skimmer: Premium Aquatics

I didn't see it on cultivated coral. Thats why i linked to premium aquatics. 

Another form of measuring salt level is using a refractometer. This is alot more expensive than the hydrometer, but usually more accurate. I'll be honest though - I don't use a refractometer, I use the hydrometer. So at the least I would get a hydrometer.

Hope this helps


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Ya was trying to keep costs down for Josie, I personally use a refractometer and I calibrate my refractometer with the PinPoint solution 
SALINITY MONITOR CAL FLUID 53.0MS: Premium Aquatics


----------



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

It all sounds good but till my budget gets a little more flexible i could only stick with what i could afford and make it work. But thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

I went and bought a new heater for my nano. I have trouble during the winter keeping the tank at a set temp. because my room either gets to hot or to cold.

All-Glass Aquarium Submersible Aquarium Heater

What are your thoughts on this product?


----------



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## atlantic reefer (Jun 26, 2008)

The all glass ones are ok just make sure you don't drop it or brake it on something


----------



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

well it says its shatter resistant but i get your point.


----------

